

Facebook, Google, eBay and Amazon form pro-internet lobby group - alexholehouse
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18996319

======
debacle
I can't really feel like this is "pro-Internet" rather than "pro-Keep your
money grubbing hands away from our profit centers."

------
brh_jr
Yes, this sounds like a group that will really look to support privacy and
personal freedom. =-(

------
mtgx
They should keep a close relationship with the IDL
(<http://internetdefenseleague.org> ), even if their goals won't always be
%100 compatible. But any opportunity IDL can get this group to fight with them
against laws like SOPA, would be a good one.

